# Model Y garage Door Opener



## art.brueggeman

How absurd is it that the Model Y does not come standard with a programmable garage door opener? It's a $350 optional piece of hardware that has to be ordered from Tesla. Cars costing a third as much come standard with integrated garage door openers. But a 60K+ state-of-the-art EV doesn't!? Really unbelievable they do this.


----------



## shareef777

This has been the case for well over a year. Pretty typical corporate tactic of nickel and dining their customers.


----------



## francoisp

After I upgraded my model 3 to a Y in 2020 I was surprised as you were. It's unfortunate that Tesla doesn't show it as an option during the ordering process making it clear it doesn't come with one.


----------



## garsh

francoisp said:


> It's unfortunate that Tesla doesn't show it as an option during the ordering process making it clear it doesn't come with one.


Agreed.

They now list wall and mobile connectors as options during the ordering process. I would think that they could just as easily add Homelink there as well.


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> Agreed.
> 
> They now list wall and mobile connectors as options during the ordering process. I would think that they could just as easily add Homelink there as well.


They know some of their service centers do nothing with the vehicles before delivery so can’t expect them to install the module.


----------



## francoisp

iChris93 said:


> They know some of their service centers do nothing with the vehicles before delivery so can’t expect them to install the module.


Offering the option to buy the module and installing it are two different processes. The module could be quickly installed either at the service center before delivery or by a mobile technician soon after, including programing the door opener.


----------



## FRC

francoisp said:


> Offering the option to buy the module and installing it are two different processes. The module could be quickly installed either at the service center before delivery or by a mobile technician soon after, including programing the door opener.


They don't even have the time to clean and inspect vehicles prior to delivery. But you expect them to install options? Maybe someday, but not today.


----------



## francoisp

FRC said:


> They don't even have the time to clean and inspect vehicles prior to delivery. But you expect them to install options? Maybe someday, but not today.


I did say either by the service center or the mobile technician.


----------



## garsh

Having it be an option during the car ordering process - even if it states that it would have to be installed after delivery - would at least make people aware that it isn't included when they place an order for the car.


----------



## FRC

garsh said:


> Having it be an option during the car ordering process - even if it states that it would have to be installed after delivery - would at least make people aware that it isn't included when they place an order for the car.


I find this to be an interesting concept. There are many potential options that are not included nor offered by Tesla (we're singling out HomeLink, but how about ventilated seats or [name your interest])? When is it the seller's responsibility to let you know that you're not getting A, and when is it the buyer's responsibility to know that you're not getting B. I'm personally in the "let the buyer beware camp". It's your responsibility to know what you're buying, not Tesla's responsibility to tell you what you're buying or not buying. Could Tesla do a better job of customer relations? Absolutely, without a doubt! Can consumers do a better job of protecting themselves? Absolutely, without a doubt.

If Tesla said HomeLink is included and didn't deliver, shame on Tesla. If you assume incorrectly that it's included, shame on you.


----------



## francoisp

FRC said:


> I find this to be an interesting concept. There are many potential options that are not included nor offered by Tesla (we're singling out HomeLink, but how about ventilated seats or [name your interest])? When is it the seller's responsibility to let you know that you're not getting A, and when is it the buyer's responsibility to know that you're not getting B. I'm personally in the "let the buyer beware camp". It's your responsibility to know what you're buying, not Tesla's responsibility to tell you what you're buying or not buying. Could Tesla do a better job of customer relations? Absolutely, without a doubt! Can consumers do a better job of protecting themselves? Absolutely, without a doubt.
> 
> If Tesla said HomeLink is included and didn't deliver, shame on Tesla. If you assume incorrectly that it's included, shame on you.


Very interesting comment and I get what you mean.

I was recently configuring a Porsche Taycan for fun and I was amazed at the endless customizations that were offered (way too many in my opinion but that's irrelevant here). It's clear that a Taycan buyer can't complain about not knowing about this or that option because it's part of the configurator, even though you need a college degree to understand everything.

Let's be frank: it's Tesla's fault for not having a proper configurator. Tesla cannot expect, and neither should we, that every buyer out there knows everything that needs to be known about a given model when they're putting their order in. Even more so considering that Tesla keeps removing and adding features whenever it chooses so, i.e. not following the typical car model/year model.

So, yes, the OP is right to be annoyed.


----------



## FRC

I think you're missing that, right or wrong, customization is NOT Tesla's business model. At least for now, they are intent upon force-feeding the consumer cars in a configuration that is simplest to mass-produce. When demand wanes (and it will) they will be forced to revisit their approach. But, for now, with a massive waiting list; Tesla will continue to do it their way, and we can take it or leave it; they don't care what you choose.


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> I find this to be an interesting concept. There are many potential options that are not included nor offered by Tesla (we're singling out HomeLink, but how about ventilated seats or [name your interest])? When is it the seller's responsibility to let you know that you're not getting A, and when is it the buyer's responsibility to know that you're not getting B. I'm personally in the "let the buyer beware camp". It's your responsibility to know what you're buying, not Tesla's responsibility to tell you what you're buying or not buying. Could Tesla do a better job of customer relations? Absolutely, without a doubt! Can consumers do a better job of protecting themselves? Absolutely, without a doubt.
> 
> If Tesla said HomeLink is included and didn't deliver, shame on Tesla. If you assume incorrectly that it's included, shame on you.


Did you feel the same about the mobile connector when it was stripped?


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> Did you feel the same about the mobile connector when it was stripped?


Didn't affect me, but yes, let the buyer beware. To be clear, I absolutely don't agree with many of Tesla's business practices, but I understand it is their right (within reason) to run their business as they see fit. And it is our responsibility, as consumers, to protect ourselves.


----------



## garsh

What makes Homelink (and the Mobile Connector) a little different are two things:

They used to be included, and
Most other comparable vehicles include them when ordering.
You're not wrong about "buyer beware". But when a buyer sees that his friend's Tesla has homelink, and then orders one, it's not unreasonable to assume that it will also have it. At least with other brands, you would expect to have it if you bought the same model year. But given Tesla's lack of model years and rolling production updates, along with their long-standing tradition of failing to list every little feature that is included, it's difficult to know if certain features will be in a new vehicle.

Since Tesla does provide Homelink as an option, I think they could easily avoid this particular "customer dissatisfaction" issue by just listing it as an option during the ordering process, just like they do the home charging options.



FRC said:


> I find this to be an interesting concept. There are many potential options that are not included nor offered by Tesla (we're singling out HomeLink, but how about ventilated seats or [name your interest])? When is it the seller's responsibility to let you know that you're not getting A, and when is it the buyer's responsibility to know that you're not getting B. I'm personally in the "let the buyer beware camp". It's your responsibility to know what you're buying, not Tesla's responsibility to tell you what you're buying or not buying. Could Tesla do a better job of customer relations? Absolutely, without a doubt! Can consumers do a better job of protecting themselves? Absolutely, without a doubt.
> 
> If Tesla said HomeLink is included and didn't deliver, shame on Tesla. If you assume incorrectly that it's included, shame on you.


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> At least with other brands, you would expect to have it if you bought the same model year.


Except it could be part of a package that you didn’t get.


----------



## garsh

iChris93 said:


> Except it could be part of a package that you didn’t get.


To turn that back around, Tesla doesn't have packages. So if there's only one option, and my friend also ordered the "base Model Y", I'd assume that mine would have the same features.


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> To turn that back around, Tesla doesn't have packages. So if there's only one option, and my friend also ordered the "base Model Y", I'd assume that mine would have the same features.


Totally get it and agree.


----------



## FRC

garsh said:


> Homelink





garsh said:


> used to be included


IIRC, It's been over 3 years since Homelink was removed as standard. Clearly the OP in this case DID NOT do enough research.


----------



## Julie Today

I just bought a Model Y. Silly me for not realizing that a feature, *which comes "standard" *in much lower cost makes and models wouldn't be in my $60K + Tesla. It's the same with carplay and android auto. I didn't think to ask because I didn't know that I would have to ask about things that come standard in other cars. Even rental cars have these features. Sheesh...


----------



## Klaus-rf

Yes, it's sad.

You have to order the part aftr you get th car and have it installed / programmed by Tesla Service.


----------



## FRC

Julie Today said:


> I just bought a Model Y. Silly me for not realizing that a feature, *which comes "standard" *in much lower cost makes and models wouldn't be in my $60K + Tesla. It's the same with carplay and android auto. I didn't think to ask because I didn't know that I would have to ask about things that come standard in other cars. Even rental cars have these features. Sheesh...


If Tesla promised you something they didn't deliver, shame on Tesla. If you assumed that Tesla (or any other seller) would provide something that they did not promise, shame on ___. Fill in the blank.


----------



## mgb

2 things that you would think that Tesla could easily include as standard are:
1) hands free rear tailgate opening by swiping your foot under the bumper when your hands are full (not even an exhaust pipe to get in the way)
2) enlarge the preheater schedule to allow at least 2 different times per individual day to be programmed for the heater etc

Both features I miss from my old 2018 Volvo XC60


----------

